# coyote at his most vulnerable



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

if i did this right

here is a photo from 09 from my place in Iowa. figured this was a somewhat rare moment to capture in nature here. coyotes were all over the place. tracks right up to the house. I heard em calling everynight. cover is so thick out there it's hard to call em. most folks use dogs on em in that area.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! I deleted your two unsuccessful attempts to clean up the thread.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks. i tried to delete them, but the only thing that disappeared was the delete icon. im not too saavy. Is it apparent that the coyote is relieving itself?


----------

